# NCPaint - Sikkens Door & Window



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Got a question for ya, and would appreciate any other comment. I am not familiar with Sikkens products. I am interested in trying it out. I have some exterior gd's that have a oil poly on them that is flaking and peeling. In a previous thread you (NC) stated the it stay somewhat soft. So my question would be this. Since it stays soft, can it adhere to a much harder surface such as a poly? Does it need to penetrate? I haven't had time to look at the PDS, so I am wondering if this is a interior exterior product. I have another job that has window seals that get direct sunlight. I would not want to apply lacquer in these areas. The client wants the lowest sheen possible. If Sekkens can come in a matt-satin finish I might be interested in using this product on all the interior wood windows. 
Thanks


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

The Door & Window is exterior only. I dont see a problem using them on the exterior doors. Adhesion shouldnt be a problem. The coating beneath it might continue to flake though. So of course, they'd flake off together in those areas. Keep in mind that this product dries very, very slow. Watch the forecast, and try to not finish too late in the day. Overnight dew can cause the film to turn milky if it settles on a finish that isnt dry. Dont ask how I know that 

For a nice interior finish, look at the Sikkens BL Interior Satin. Love that stuff. Levels very well....even a novice like myself can get a good finish  If the clients want a natural unfinished look, Sikkens makes a product called UV interior. No finish at all, just a bunch of UV absorbers to stop discoloration.


----------



## billy the kid (Jan 22, 2011)

i ve had a chance to use this product a few times with good results,although it say s not to apply over previously finished,i ve tested and as long as you give it a good scuff i ve found no adhesion problem,if you have ever worked with tinted clear though you know there is not a whole lot of open time and after it sets up do not try to go back into it i made this mistake,it really has i nice finish and is exterior product which means you can use it interior but it packs a punch,very strong


----------

